# نظام اطفاء Co2 -- سؤال؟



## toktok66 (18 يوليو 2013)

بعض انواع اسطوانات CO2 يكون بها relief valve والبعض الاخر لايوجد به والموضوع مختلف من صانع الى اخر 
طيب انا عارف ان relief valve بيكون لحمايه الاسطوانه من الضغط الزائد في حال ارتفاع درجه حراره المكان مما يجعلها عرضه للانفجار مع استمرار ارتفاع الحراره بجانب او حول الاسطوانه 

والسؤال كيف ان بعض الصانعين يهمل هذا الشيئ مش فاهم على اي اساس يتم الاختيار!!!


----------



## عمران احمد (24 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم
بصراحة شديدة انا بحثت على data sheet الحائزة على اعتمادات مثل UL & FM و اكثر من ماركة و قرأت انه لازم يكون هناك safety valve و خصوصا لاسطوانات co2 لو حضرتك عندك اسم الصانع ممكن ترسله اليه و انا احاول ابحث على بديل safety valve الموجود فى حالتنا زى (  relief valve)
و شكرا جزيلا​


----------



## mjrm (24 يوليو 2013)

مشششكور أخي عمران أحمد


----------



## mjrm (24 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## toktok66 (24 يوليو 2013)

اشكرك - وجاري البحث جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمران احمد (25 يوليو 2013)

فى انتظاركم جميعا للوصول الى المعلومه الصحيحه و الاكيدة ان شاء الله
و بالتوفيق للجميع و الى الامام دائما


----------

